# Michelle break



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I may get a lot of boos & hisses, but I REALLY think that Michelle Rodriguez is pretty hot. (You can have Kate  )


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not feeling it dude... But then, what do I know. I prefer Asian babes :smt082


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I've had my share of Asian babes. Plenty of them in Olongapo, Philippines.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thor said:


> I've had my share of Asian babes. Plenty of them in Olongapo, Philippines.


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: You numba one GI....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Thor said:


> (You can have Kate  )


Well...ok... If you insist!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

How about a little Kelly?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I certainly can't find anything to boo & hiss about in any of the above. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> How about a little Kelly?


Oh, U remembered :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

You guys will find out as you get older they all get prettier.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

P97 said:


> You guys will find out as you get older they all get prettier.


I know they all get prettier at closing time.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm not picky.......Kate, Kelly, Michelle......sure


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

So...does this mean I get to post beefcake pics?

:smt077


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> So...does this mean I get to post beefcake pics?
> 
> :smt077


Let me think about that a minute... Hmmm <tic toc> <tic toc> ....

Nah..... :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> So...does this mean I get to post beefcake pics?
> 
> :smt077


Absolutely, post em up. This is an EEO board.:smt023 :smt080 
Thats why the term for newbie is FNG (fkn new guy/girl), it's politically correct. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Let me think about that a minute... Hmmm <tic toc> <tic toc> ....
> 
> Nah..... :smt082


Okay, it's official...I'm pouting! :smt022


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Absolutely, post em up. This is an EEO board.:smt023 :smt080
> Thats why the term for newbie is FNG (fkn new guy/girl), it's politically correct. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Okay, it's official...I'm pouting! :smt022


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Shoot post away, we don't have to look........

2400 might like 'em though.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Okay, it's official...I'm pouting! :smt022


Awwwwwww, I love it when girls pout.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt077


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Wisdom of my Father......*

No matter what they look like ,they all FEEL like Farrah Fawcett when ya turn off the lights..:smt077 :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> 2400 might like 'em though.


Oh really! Interesting! :smt077

Just kidding, 2400.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Oh really! Interesting! :smt077
> 
> Just kidding, 2400.


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 
Keep pouting, you look cute like that.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082
> Keep pouting, you look cute like that.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


You flirt!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

*Uh ohhhhhhhhh.....*



Thor said:


> I've had my share of Asian babes. Plenty of them in Olongapo, Philippines.


...sounds like a Jolo Club vet.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

He has to show us some pics for it to count :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> He has to show us some pics for it to count :smt082


Or his shot record.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

No SANE or rational person keeps incriminating evidence around !!! Jolo Club wasn't around in the 80s. Us "rotorheads" hung out at the Rufadora


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Thor said:


> No SANE or rational person keeps incriminating evidence around !!! Jolo Club wasn't around in the 80s. Us "rotorheads" hung out at the Rufadora


So, were you Navy or Marines?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> So, were you Navy or Marines?


MM were/are you in the military?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

*Rotorhead?*



Thor said:


> No SANE or rational person keeps incriminating evidence around !!! Jolo Club wasn't around in the 80s. Us "rotorheads" hung out at the Rufadora


*Navy I see...what did you fly? Rufadora? What's that? Nothing like the Jolo, I'm sure.:mrgreen: *


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I was an Avionics Tech on most of the helos that the Navy had while I was in. The only one I didn't work on was the H-2 Seasprite ( some cheesey Anti-Submarine helicopter).

The Rufadora was down Magsaysay Blvd, make a left about three blocks down and it was the club at the "Y" in the road. Not even a full block off of Magsaysay. This link MAY interest you: http://www.usmilitarypi.com/

Actually, THIS link is "mo' betta" : http://www.subicbaypi.com/subic_photo_girls.htm


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> MM were/are you in the military?


Yeah...here's my war face! :mrgreen:










I think I'll use this as my new avatar, unless doing so is breaking a forum rule.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Yeah...here's my war face! :mrgreen:


Nice camo :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: and other than the trigger finger problem, GIDDY UP.:smt077 :smt077 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That can't really be you, is it?


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That can't really be you, is it?


Of course not...I know Rule #3 from Col. Cooper:

"Keep your finger out of the trigger guard, up on the frame of the gun, until the sights are on target and you're prepared to shoot."

But, hey...I'm happy that you even had to ask!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> But, hey...I'm happy that you even had to ask!


I look at the WHOLE picture! :goofy: :goofy: :goofy:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> I look at the WHOLE picture! :goofy: :goofy: :goofy:


Right, and I bet you just read the articles in Playboy, eh?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Right, and I bet you just read the articles in Playboy, eh?


They have articles in there??


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

LOL!!!! MM you're cracking me up!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That can't really be you, is it?


Not enough freckles.:smt082


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Not enough freckles.:smt082


:smt042


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Not enough freckles.:smt082


And she sure aint hiding them anywhere:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, 2400 (or is it "Maverick"  ) ... I saw your pic in the "Pics of Members" thread and was wondering if that Plastic Bug you are standing in front of is a Bravo variant?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Hey, 2400 (or is it "Maverick"  ) ... I saw your pic in the "Pics of Members" thread and was wondering if that Plastic Bug you are standing in front of is a Bravo variant?


D2, it's Shooter and that's a Charlie.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> D2, it's Shooter and that's a Charlie.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Darn! I guess you can't give me a ride. :smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Darn! I guess you can't give me a ride. :smt022


:smt077 :smt077


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Darn! I guess you can't give me a ride. :smt022


:smt077 :smt077

I'll leave that alone


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> :smt077 :smt077
> 
> I'll leave that alone


Don't be sceered. Spit it out! 

I have no intention of becoming 2401. :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> D2, it's Shooter and that's a Charlie.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


D2? Didn't catch that one before. That's funny! :smt077


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Tell her 2400.........yup you can get a ride ...but seating is 1 wide and 2 deep:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Don't be sceered. Spit it out!
> 
> I have no intention of becoming 2401. :smt077


A spitter???:smt082 :smt082

Wouldn't it be 2400 - 2?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U guys are pathetic   :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> A spitter???:smt082 :smt082


Don't ask, don't tell. :smt077


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:smt033


----------

